

Design isn't about tools - riklomas
http://www.markboulton.co.uk/journal/comments/design_isnt_about_tools/

======
josefresco
As a web designer I personally push myself when designing in Adobe Fireworks
by not thinking "how am I going to code this with HTML/CSS". I simply mock it
up how I want it and then figure out later the 'how' part. This prevents me
from designing more simple basic sites, and keeps my HTML/CSS skills sharp.

